# Inspirational Quotes



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I read this line from a blog I read daily called the daily love, and I thought a lot of us could relate to it.

" Stop looking outside yourself for who you are.* The answer is not in a job or another person. "

What quotes help you get through your day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andy32m (Jan 27, 2011)

"if you're going thru hell, keep going.". -Winston Churchill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

For me it's a song

It's the Lover not the LOVE...:smthumbup:


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

My boss has been very supportive during my marriage difficulties and my current plans to move out. 

The other day he said to me "It's not what you can take with you that matters. It's what you can leave behind."

I say it to myself constantly - whenever I am feeling stressed or sad about leaving the life I had with my husband for 19 years.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are both good quotes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

"When you owe it to yourself to let go.."

I still love my husband more than ever but when he wants to be free and not married anymore, what can I do? It's so painful, painful that I thought I could die from the pain, but I wonder why I am still alive. 

I guess "You really can't die from a broken heart."


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

"One monkey don't stop no show..." My husband isn't the ONLY man in this world!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

"Pain is weakness leaving the body"

Cody Lundin - From Dual Survival on Discovery Channel


----------

